# Bulk Hardware cloth--where to buy?



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

I made a couple simple hutches, but would like to build a rack like system with hardware cloth. Can I purchase in 100' rolls anywhere? I figure it would be much cheaper; I can cut it with carpet shears pretty easily...

Thanks,
CH


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Farm stores and hardware stores.
Ask for it. Sometimes stores have to order it because there isn't always a demand to keep it stocked.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Home Depot, Lowes, family & farm tractor.


----------



## Kyah (Oct 29, 2007)

The feed store is the cheapest here.

If there's one tip I'd give you though, it's to call around and price it. There's a $15 difference in my area, between the hardware store's price and the feed store's.


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Even if you don't find it on the shelves at your favorite hardware store -- ask about special ordering. I've been able to get all sorts of wire products through home depot that are not normally stocked.

You could also check with Klubertanz, they have a huge selection of wire products and their prices have always been very reasonable to me.

Kind regards,

Patrick Harris
http://ByExample.com


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

We always found the best prices at a fencing company. Even though we had to travel to Spokane, WA. for it, it was well worth it in savings.

Pat Lamar


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

My local farm supply has it up to 150' rolls. But whether it's ten feet or a hundred it still comes out to about a dollar a foot.

On the plus side the big rolls are a heavier gauge than anything I've been able to buy at Lowes or the Ace Hardware.

.....Alan.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

If you are planning on building something you want to last, forget the hardware cloth and spend the extra $$ to get welded wire. I'm not sure of the difference other than gauge and durability but I built cages using both and the hardware cloth had to have new floors in less than 2 years and the welded wire is still going strong.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't advocate the use of hardware cloth in rabbit pens, for a couple of reasons, but what you use is up to you.

Hardware cloth is not welded, the wires are simply held together by the galvinizing (zinc coating). In the past, the steel wire was always woven, and then galvanized. When the galvanizing wore through or broke, at least the wire tended to stay in place because it was interwoven. Now some of the cheaper (not necessarily less expensive) hardware cloth is simply crossed wires (not interwoven) then galvanized. When the galvanizing breaks or wears through (zinc is much softer than steel) there is nothing left at all to hold the mesh together. I have also noticed that some of it is made out of much higher gage (thinner) wire.

Just sayin' . You might want to compare more than just price.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

What o&itw said.....


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

The wire at the Farm Store isn't the best, it's ok. I find the best, heavy gage, galvanized after welding, is available at http://www.klubertanz.com, they have a great selection, size and length of roll.

It's where I get, most all of my cage supplies.

good luck! 

JLH


----------

